# How do you count the age of a puppy>



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

Griffin was born on Jan.24, 2009. Is he just over 5 months now or 5.5 months by counting weeks?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Once I get over 4 months (counting weeks to this point), I tend to switch to the month counts. My pups were born 1/18, so they're over 5 1/2 months.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

His age in months would be from the 24th to the 24th. He was born on a Saturday, so the number of weeks would be from Saturday to Saturday. He is 5 months and two days old, and tomorrow he will be exactly 22 weeks old.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I continue to count months until the dog is 2 years old.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www-users.med.cornell.edu/~spon/picu/calc/agecalc.htm


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We typically count in weeks until 4-5 months old, and then in months until 2 years old.


----------

